
Instagram Night Mode - brave3d
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/night-mode-for-instagram/bkiiljdcpccihhoigelmohcfkehdnjej
======
brave3d
Open source Chrome extension that adds dark mode feature to Instagram web.

